# Stabilizing question



## bald9eagle (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm taking the plunge to stabilize my own wood. I have lots is spalted hackberry that I plan on using for turkey pots. 

Something else I have access to is a lot of black locust. While it doesn't necessarily need stabilizing I have found that some of the best figure is found in the branches. The tough part is that it is really hard to find a black locust branch without a crack in it. I use the branches for duck and pen blanks. 

My question is how difficult is it to fill some of these cracks by stabilizing only? Does it depend wholly on the crack size or is it pretty hard to keep the resin in a larger void?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2013)

Resin doesn't fill voids of any size. It will fill hairline cracks but anything larger and that's what casting is for.


----------



## bald9eagle (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Resin doesn't fill voids of any size. It will fill hairline cracks but anything larger and that's what casting is for.



Didn't suspect so.


----------



## bald9eagle (Jun 19, 2013)

What about larger internal voids? I've ordered some burl knowing that I will need to stabilize and knowing that I'll see some internal voids when I begin turning. Do the larger internal voids typically get filled when stabilizing?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2013)

bald9eagle said:


> What about larger internal voids? I've ordered some burl knowing that I will need to stabilize and knowing that I'll see some internal voids when I begin turning. Do the larger internal voids typically get filled when stabilizing?



Here is a link to a previous thread asking similar Q's
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5359


----------

